# Reccomend an R4 for me?



## TripN (Nov 3, 2016)

Hi gbatemp.
So, I'm trying to decide on an R4 from nds-card.com to go with a gift I planned.
I'm a bit unsure between all the versions they have.

I'm getting this as a gift for someone important to me, but I don't have a lot of money for this because I just I recently had to get some new audio equipment (I do amateur music, but have been dealing with shitty onboard audio issues all year and was done dealing with that this month), point being I am trying to keep the price point as low as I can.

The person I'm getting the R4.. for.. erhum, recently accidentally dropped their DS Nitro no more than 1 foot to a carpeted floor and oddly the hinge cracked on the bottom half front plate (thought those thing's were supposed to be tanks compared to Lites owO?).
The unit is really sentimental for them, so I told them to send it to me for repair. As it is, I already spent the last couple months putting a DSLite together to give them as gift, and that unit is all ready to go now. My plan originally was to give them the DSLite with an R4 all set up how I have mine set up with the wood firmware etc.

I was going to wait until next month to give them the Lite with an R4 in it, but because of this happening it would make more sense for me to mail the Lite+R4 to them when I send their nitro back, as a extra little surprise in the package. So I have less time than my original plan.

I have 2 R4s, one is either an original v1 with teh springy slot or a good clone (but I'm pretty sure it's official), regardless, since this unit has only a 2GB microSD limit and those are increasingly difficult to find these days on top of sort of being wastes of money (bigger microSD's sell for same price), and it's sentimental to me, I don't want to send this one to them.
The one I use currently is an R4i identical in every way to this one but doesn't have "RTS" printed on it (so guess it must be different someway I'm unaware of). It cost me only 12$ at a website who's address escapes me at the moment. I'd like to find a comparable unit to this one.

Basically, I see that nds-card.com has some pretty cheap options and what I really want to know is
1: is there any reason to not buy this unit?

2: It says choose a microSD, do I HAVE to select a Micro SD from them, or can I get it cheaper without buying one from them? Loading firmware isn't any trouble, but buying a microSD from them increases the price point (and there's no mention of what brand it will be), which might make me want to consider looking somewhere else to buy. My main draw to that site is that gbatemp trusts them, and they use paypal, but I'm willing to try another site.

3: Is there really any difference between this, this, and the gold one I linked in question 1 besides packaging, and shell colour?..
All that's important really is to get an R4 that works in a DS Nitro and Lite (potential DSi or 3DS support is cool and all, would be a nice bonus, but is absolutely unnecessary since I'm sure she wont try loading this thing up in a 3DS, only scenario this would occur in is if I manage to get her to like korgDS10+ enough to want to try DSi extended hardware mode, in which case I would probably just get the official cart and send to her).

Any advice appreciated, thanks =)


----------



## PrometheusG. (Nov 5, 2016)

Buy This , you won't regret it and the other person will appreciate it! :-)

1.Yes
2.Any store sells micro SD cards and cheap so choose whatever store, local or online you want.
3.Look number #1

I hope I helped you


----------



## wiiu more like pee u (Nov 5, 2016)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/2016-Micro-...377415?hash=item2cb520a887:g:elMAAOSwYIxYB6~Q           ??


----------



## PrometheusG. (Nov 5, 2016)

wiiu more like pee u said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/2016-Micro-...377415?hash=item2cb520a887:g:elMAAOSwYIxYB6~Q           ??


This is crap and is a time-expirating Bomb
they make you buy new flashcarts every year
OP stay away from www.r4isdhc.com cards


----------



## wiiu more like pee u (Nov 5, 2016)

PrometheusG. said:


> This crap and is a time-expirating Bomb
> they make you buy new flashcarts every year
> OP stay away from www.r4isdhc.com cards


its been working fine for me for months ;/


----------



## Mikemk (Nov 5, 2016)

wiiu more like pee u said:


> its been working fine for me for months ;/


And will continue to do so until December 31st.  On January 1st, it'll suddenly stop working.

@OP Get a DS2+ if you want SNES rom support.  Otherwise, get the r4i Gold 3DS.  If you want GBA rom support, get an ez flash 3in1 to go with it.


----------



## wiiu more like pee u (Nov 5, 2016)

Mikemk said:


> And will continue to do so until December 31st.  On January 1st, it'll suddenly stop working.
> 
> @OP Get a DS2+ if you want SNES rom support.  Otherwise, get the r4i Gold 3DS.  If you want GBA rom support, get an ez flash 3in1 to go with it.


Well I bought it October 13, 2015 and it hasnt stopped working since ..


----------



## nxwing (Nov 5, 2016)

wiiu more like pee u said:


> Well I bought it October 13, 2015 and it hasnt stopped working since ..


It will eventually need you to restart the date


----------



## TripN (Nov 5, 2016)

Thanks very much for responding everyone.
SNES emulation isn't a concern, just running DS Games and maybe home brew, maybe.



PrometheusG. said:


> Buy This , you won't regret it and the other person will appreciate it! :-)
> 
> 1.Yes
> 2.Any store sells micro SD cards and cheap so choose whatever store, local or online you want.
> ...



Thanks, you were very helpful, and thank you for linking that thread..

In answering my first and third questions, I guess what you're saying is "yes, those other ones are shitty clones, ignore them", yes?
Will do.
I figured, but wanted to ask anyways.
I found my specific R4 gold on http://www.r4ids.cn/r4ids-e.htm, and narrowed down that I got it in august 2011 from LighTake (A friend directed me there at the time), still guessing on the price (sure it was only 12$). My card is specifically the second to last in the pictured list on r4ids.cn, identical in every single visible way. I recall, LighTake took forever to send it.. Hehe, any chances they swapped it with a nice clone? Because it's worked well since the day I got it and continues to this day.. Eh, irrelevant digression, sorry.

As for question 2, I'm aware any store sells them, and that's precisely why I was asking if nds-card.com requires that I select one (which would tack on another 6$ minimum), because their drop down box option doesn't have "none" as an option and no checkbox for none etc.
I guess I'm trying to ask if I leave it as "Choos a micro SD" (their default) if i don't want one from them?
I've never ordered from that site before, and that set up like that seemed... uninformatively confusing? eh.. I would have ended up trying I guess. Sorry for being stupid with this, just figured might as well ask while I was asking the other two questions..

Alright, most of you are saying stay away from www.r4isdhc.com cards because they try to implement some BS planned obsolescence to get more sales, got it.

So R4i Gold manufactured from r4ids.cn/ it is than. Thanks for the assistance deciding everyone.

One last question. The specific model recommended is certainly newer than my own model by some degree.
The model I own wasn't able to run wood 1.62 when I tried earlier this year. So I still use 1.36, which wont load up in a ver1.4.5U DSi.
The one being recommended can do this though?
There's a 2nd person I want to give an R4 too, gave them a DSLite I fixed many months ago (they're fun to fix up), and they would be completely fine inheriting my current R4 gold if I got one of those new ones for myself <W<;


----------



## PrometheusG. (Nov 5, 2016)

TripN said:


> Thanks very much for responding everyone.
> SNES emulation isn't a concern, just running DS Games and maybe home brew, maybe.
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, that is exactly what I wanted to say, these are shitty clones,stay away from them :-p

You don't have to buy an SD card from nds-card.com, you can find for 6-7 dollars a 16GB micro sd card in other stores..Just leave it as default (Choose a Micro SD)

the R4i Gold card that I recommended you (www.r4ids.cn) supports the latest WOODR4 Kernel (scroll down till you see: NEWEST WOOD R4 KERNEL and *WOOD R4 V1.64 Released. (2013-11-08) *and press download ) so you will be fine and it will load on DSi.Yes,give an r4 card with the fixed DS lite to the 2nd person,you will make him happy :-)

I bought the same card myself, downloaded the latest V1.64 Kernel and I can confirm it works on DS phat,DSi latest firmware-V1.45, 2DS and N3DSXL both of them on sys 11.2.0-35E running Luma 6.5 + A9LH


----------



## Jack Daniels (Nov 5, 2016)

i've got a 2010 model still working in my DSi finenot needed to patch or upgradde ever from store to use it, just with wood it ran a few more pokemon games.


----------

